# Dewalt Battery



## rocketrider (May 6, 2008)

I have noticed that Dewalt has a 20v 5ah lionbattery
Is anyone using these......any feedback??


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

A guy in our club uses them but his are 3 ah runs about a whole day on them. 

Don


----------

